# Will "it" bottleneck !!



## xynidexxx (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi guys oops rather geeks, my asus gtx 560ti dcII top has arrived(with a free batman arkhum city game) and i'm just waiting for my gs600 psu.

Now all said and done, i have a serious question hovering here and that is: Will my old E7200 2.53Ghz processor with my 4gb ddr2 potentially bottleneck this powerful card??

I need this question to be answered as the situation here is like putting a K&N filter(or dual exhaust) on a VW 1990 beetle.


----------



## Tenida (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes it will bottleneck.


----------



## topgear (Oct 26, 2011)

try OCing your cpu ( more tha 3.5 Ghz ) provided you have a good mobo and cpu cooler - performance will increase a lot


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 26, 2011)

You CPU is a nice OC Capacity. Use it.

Later jump on ANY Quad Core above 3 Ghz to remove bottleneck if you want.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 26, 2011)

Overclock it. 

((Hey don't call THAT VX1990 Beetle, that rust bucket had better overclocking potential than most e8400.))


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes it will bottleneck 
Overclock will only help


----------



## xynidexxx (Oct 26, 2011)

damn i wish this wasn't true 'coz i dont even have an aftermarket cooler lol and i don't even know how to OC ironically !!...**** i'm screwed


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 26, 2011)

^^there are hell lot of tutorials and youtube videos on overclocking go through it and you will know how easy it is.if you have any problems post it here.


----------



## Imperial_Ova (Oct 26, 2011)

Defo bottleneck.

And overclocking is easy, provided you're comp isnt from a branded assembler.. like.. HP for example. They have thier bios's locked down, so you cant modify the front side bus = no overclocking.

Oh and, the 560ti is a mid end card, its not ALL that powerful. If you want power, get the 6950 atleast.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 26, 2011)

^^buddy 560ti is a very strong card and can handle any game at full settings.if he wants to go with 560ti let him go with it why you are discouraging him?


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 26, 2011)

Imperial_Ova said:
			
		

> its not ALL that powerful. If you want power, get the 6950 atleast.


 Yes that is correct. But the performance increment of the 6950 is around 10% max on most benchmarks. It is a good card. 

Why do you think its not "all" that powerfull? Given sufficient processing power I think it should be able to handle most modern games at 1080p, High Settings.


----------



## Skud (Oct 26, 2011)

When getting a 560Ti, ensure you get a overclocked version, like MSI TFII or Hawk. Stock clocked 560Ti performs much lower than a 6950.


----------



## baccilus (Oct 26, 2011)

560Ti is a pretty good card. You will be maxing most games. You will feel the slowness of your CPU in only certain games, not all of them. Apart from overclocking you can also try reducing the CPU intensive settings. Physics, AI, and sound processing are the most CPU-intensive aspects of most modern games. Some aspects of graphics are more cpu dependent I believe, such as animations, displaying more unique objects on screen, certain particle effects, and certain aspects of rendering shadows (Source: *hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1573296)


----------



## topgear (Oct 27, 2011)

Skud said:


> When getting a 560Ti, ensure you get a overclocked version, like MSI TFII or Hawk. Stock clocked 560Ti performs much lower than a 6950.



I think Op has this 

asus gtx 560ti dcII top - from the first post.

@ OP - before OCing just tell us what mobo do you have ?? Manfacturer and Model - you can also use latest CPU-Z app to know about your mobo


----------



## xynidexxx (Oct 27, 2011)

I have the asus non-reference gtx560ti DCII top @900 mhz which almost kills 6950(i have done quite a search buband do not forget those shaky catalyst drivers) at same resolutions..the only thing in which 6950 scales in higher is resolution(30" above) because of its 2gb vram.This asus one has very good results and reviews and stays cool in indian temps which one should, i think must consider as a serious issue(my 8800gt stock fan died from overheating and i had to order a tt sorb fan right away from states coz rashi did not rma it)

My mobo is an asus g31 p5kpl lga 775 socket which i know is a grayed product as of now but soon i'm jumping onto an asus p8p67 pro and an intel core i5 2500k and yes, 'm gonna buy the aftermarket H100 liquid cooler too.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 27, 2011)

^^you are good to go with those.so my doubt is what is the purpose of opening the thread?
you should open a thread asking suggestions for your new mobo and processor.
if you had bad experience with rashi but still you bought asus card


----------



## xynidexxx (Oct 27, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^you are good to go with those.so my doubt is what is the purpose of opening the thread?
> you should open a thread asking suggestions for your new mobo and processor.
> if you had bad experience with rashi but still you bought asus card



I said i will be buying them soon, i do not have them and the reason for starting the thread is me being a total newbie in oc'ing processors.FSB and multipliers ain't my thing

And i got my answers too which were pretty appreciable and i must thank you all including you sukesh1090


----------



## macho84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I just wanted to know how far improvement over game can be seen . I had HD 5770 card  any min cpu required . I had intel e5800 3.2ghz. Most games fine but had more bottleneck. let me know if i5 will make a difference.


----------



## Skud (Oct 27, 2011)

In CPU limited games, you will see pretty significant improvements.


----------



## macho84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok will HD5770 CF WILL MAKE ANY DIFFERENCE


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 27, 2011)

@macho84,
 i don't think e5800 will cause any bottleneck with 5770.the improvement in games after adding 2500k will be less with your current gfx card but you can expect significant improvement when you add more powerful card like 6850<<<...


----------



## macho84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh even CF wont improve some 20 percentage improvement.


----------



## topgear (Oct 28, 2011)

xynidexxx said:


> I have the asus non-reference gtx560ti DCII top @900 mhz which almost kills 6950(i have done quite a search buband do not forget those *shaky catalyst drivers*) at same resolutions..the only thing in which 6950 scales in higher is resolution(30" above) because of its 2gb vram.This asus one has very good results and reviews and stays cool in indian temps which one should, i think must consider as a serious issue(my 8800gt stock fan died from overheating and i had to order a tt sorb fan right away from states coz rashi did not rma it)
> 
> My mobo is an asus g31 p5kpl lga 775 socket which i know is a grayed product as of now but soon i'm jumping onto an asus p8p67 pro and an intel core i5 2500k and yes, 'm gonna buy the aftermarket H100 liquid cooler too.



AMD drivers are now much more better and HD6950 consumes less power and there's some Oced and Dual Fan HD6950 1Gb as well 

Coming to your post your current mobo is not enough to Oc the cpu so ypu can either try a little Oc or better wait for 2500k and I think it's better to opt for high end air cpu coolers like Nocua D14 than any liquid solution 



macho84 said:


> Ok will HD5770 CF WILL MAKE ANY DIFFERENCE



e5800 is enough for single HD5770 but not for 2xHD5770 in CF - if you have CF in mind you better get a core i5 or Phenom II X4/X6 based rig


----------



## Skud (Oct 28, 2011)

topgear said:


> AMD drivers are now much more better and HD6950 consumes less power and there's some Oced and Dual Fan HD6950 1Gb as well




Even the older single fan Sapphire 6950 card OC to MSI TFIII levels (850/1300) without much change in the temps. And you can always ramp up the fan speed while gaming.


----------

